# 5 fin shark - catfish



## pigeontology (Oct 2, 2010)

anyone know what these guys eat? I had one for less than a week and it died. got it from Big Al's and the ones from the store are still swimming around just fine.


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

i got 2 from vaughan, one got stuck in the driftwood and died, the other ones been alive for the past 3-4 months and growing fast. i just feed him cichlid pellets, make sure theyre sinking since they feed on the bottom.


----------

